

Ask HN: lighttpd and Rhino - Need some hacker help - geuis

Yeah, not a news story. But I'm trying to hack, need some help, and can't find an answer anywhere.<p>I'm trying to get Mozilla Rhino(server-side javascript interpreter) working alongside lighttpd. Basically I'm trying to experiment with making my own little setup to see how well server side javascript as a scripting language can work. Has anyone know what's necessary to get web requests to lighttpd to be interpreted by Rhino, then returned to the user?<p>Gratsi!
======
dcminter
Rhino being Java based it's a lot easier to get it running under Tomcat.

